# Won't eat calcium supplement



## Revereche (Sep 3, 2014)

For the most part, all has been well with Tiggy-Winkle (already looking much fatter and grown-up teguish than this photo from a couple weeks ago). I finally got her eating reliably . . . But to do so, I had to cut the calcium supplement from her diet =/ I've tried my best to hide it, but she can smell it. Heck, I can smell it -- the stuff reeks.

Is there another way I can get her the calcium she needs? Maybe an alternative brand that doesn't smell so strongly? I'm currently using this: http://www.petmountain.com/product/...rQbgFGSnlKRuDnCjvPq0Y_H1DY8f88GMSBhoCCm7w_wcB

(I looked into feeding her fuzzies, but a hundred a month is a bit outside my price range . . . )


----------



## Allie.Lauren (Sep 3, 2014)

I haven't personally ordered from them but I've heard a lot of good things about Hare Today you can order whole prey in bulk size and just freeze and use what you need probably cheaper than $100 for the pinkies


----------



## Derek Doel (Sep 3, 2014)

I use zoo meds reptivite with D3. No odor and it is a fine powder that mixes well


----------



## Revereche (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll try that, thanks!!


----------



## MickJagger (Sep 11, 2014)

@Revereche check out my thread on diy calcium supplements. It's cheap, easy as hell to do, and much more natural and efficient. Hope that helps! Tegu on


----------



## MickJagger (Sep 11, 2014)

I'll save you time lol 

http://www.mamanatural.com/how-to-make-eggshell-calcium/

Enjoy, I hope it helps you! Most tegus love it.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Sep 18, 2014)

Interesting. Well worth trying it for tegu's that sense and dont like calcium powders. My tegu is not crazy about it. But she does seek out egg shell in her mixed meats (I include eggs in it). She picks it out and eats it first. So, I know for mine this would work.


----------



## Revereche (Sep 18, 2014)

I've got her on the powder suggested and it's working out beautifully =) She hasn't rejected food since!


----------

